# Over due



## NeoN_TraffiC (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi. I appologise if ive put this in the wrong section.

I have been keeping mice a while but im new to breeding mice. I have only had 2 litters so far, both of which have been sucessful.

I have a pregnant doe, she is massive! The only thing is - she was due to have her babies on saturday ( after 21 days ) but there is still no sign of babies!

Should i be worried? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

did you count the days from when she was first put in with the buck? If so then it may have taken her a few extra days to get impregnated (sometimes it takes a while). If she's as big as you say then she should give birth soon.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Just when I think that my pregnant does are going to explode they usually make me worry and wait 2 or 3 more days...


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thats what my black tan is doing to me now, she is huge, thought she would have went 2 days ago, but......nope :lol:


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe he did catch her a little later, but im worried. Still nothing


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't worry too much unless the mother seems to be in terrible distress. I've had a doe "go over" her due date by as much as 5 days. She had a nice big healthy litter in the end


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

u beat me to it, lol, 21 days from the last day she was with him, sometimes 22ish or more, as long as your doe is not distressed at the moment should be fine,


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC (Dec 3, 2010)

She isnt distressed, but shes HUGE!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

You'll have to let us know how many pieces of shrapnel she has when she finally explodes. :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't worry at all, it happens 

I had a doe go over by nearly two weeks, she still had a perfectly healthy litter. It was really weird; I moved her to her own box when she looked like she had another couple of days to go, so she was pretty big, but she was as big as a tennis ball for nearly two weeks.

Things that should worry you are extended spotting of blood from the vagina over a few hours with no signs of babies, and when a baby is quite obviously stuck. If she's looking like a perfectly normal, healthy, pregnant mouse there's no cause for alarm 

Sarah xxx


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC (Dec 3, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> You'll have to let us know how many pieces of shrapnel she has when she finally explodes. :lol:


 :lol: Ill let you know, dont worry lol. My last one was nearly as big and she had 12! Hope this litter is a bit smaller.



SarahY said:


> Don't worry at all, it happens
> 
> I had a doe go over by nearly two weeks, she still had a perfectly healthy litter. It was really weird; I moved her to her own box when she looked like she had another couple of days to go, so she was pretty big, but she was as big as a tennis ball for nearly two weeks.
> 
> ...


There are no physical signs of problems, no blood or anything. Im just a worrier, but i like to be sure. She is very healthy, just fat lol!


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC (Dec 3, 2010)

Glad to say, she had the babies today, she had 7


----------

